# 67 gto rocker molding clip placement



## GtoPaulie (Mar 7, 2015)

I just got my car back from the body shop and need help on locating where to mount my rocker molding clips. I have the second design moldings where they go over the door sill. The front fenders have all of the holes and that's it. All of the holes in the rockers and lower doors have been filled and the car has been painted. Can someone please send me photos with measurements on where to mount the clips and where to drill the holes in the doors. A template would be great for the doors. I know the door holes must be squared off and I just don't want to guess where to drill. So if someone is restoring a 1967 and it's disassembled the photos and measurements would be greatly appreciated.

You can even email me the info at
[email protected]


----------

